# Maxim Peptides discount codes



## Beedeezy

As of right now I can only say that Maxim Cialis is GTG. 
Others have recently mentioned the others stuff they offer is good also, I can not personally vouch.
If anyone was planning to order from them I have a 40% discount code and will update this thread when I get new ones. Discussion about other experience with them good or bad is welcome on this thread too.

40% code- LUCKY40 good until midnight 3-20-2016

meant to post this a few days ago when I received the email but have been preoccupied.


----------



## Beedeezy

New code- HUNT40

40% off order until midnight 3/27/16


----------



## Beedeezy

LUCKY40 good until 4/3/16 midnight.


----------



## PillarofBalance

Honestly anyone still using peptide companies for ancillaries is a dope.  These things are critical...

Bunk test? Meh. No gains lost some money.

Bunk adex? Titties.

Bunk clomid? Won't recover.

Inaccurately dosed clen? Ded.


----------



## Beedeezy

I only use the cialis and its fire to be honest. 
I've only used HG ancillaries and it will stay that way. 
Just figured since i won't order until I get a current code id share. Probably just wasting my time though...


----------



## Uncle manny

I got cialis from maxim to try for shits and giggles during pct of my first cycle. I felt like I was 14 again, granted I'm only 27, I nutted like 5 times in one night and the soldier kept saluting...


----------



## bugman

Any current codes?


----------



## Redrum1327

I've tried their cialis and liked it , their adex was OK had to use a lil more than labeled but that was over a yr ago . I stick to pharma adex or aro now


----------



## maddav99

Beedeezy said:


> LUCKY40 good until 4/3/16 midnight.



Tried this code and it didn't work. The HUNT40 didn't work either. Do you have another one? Thanks


----------



## Redrum1327

that was a yr ago bro, right on the site page it says you can use code still35 and get 35% off .


----------



## trodizzle

still35 working as of today.


----------

